# Planning Stage



## Neiltsubota (May 15, 2018)

I am looking for tips on planning a landscape.

I have 3 acres of ag land .

One acre is taken up by the foot print of the house.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I'd sketch out the property on graph paper somewhat to scale. Keep it updated as you put in plantings.

Are you landscaping the whole 3 acres? Is the house footprint already where you want it?


----------



## Neiltsubota (May 15, 2018)

This will take a very large piece of graph paper. Even at 1"=50 ft. 
Yes the entire 3 acres will be landscaped. 
I have plan for the irrigation system and low voltage 12v electrical.

But not much more.


----------



## Neiltsubota (May 15, 2018)

This will take a very large piece of graph paper. Even at 1"=50 ft. 
Yes the entire 3 acres will be landscaped. 
I have plan for the irrigation system and low voltage 12v electrical.

But not much more.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice project. Don't let it be overwhelming. Enjoy it.

I'd first focus on the "bones" of the property - trees, berms, hardscape. I don't know much about Kona, but I bet you have some pretty landscape example around.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@Greendoc would be a valuable member to befriend, as he's on another island nearby, and has a wealth of information that he has provided here.


----------

